# Vehicle Information Display malfunction??



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

My wife uses the trip reset a lot to measure distances. Today she used it, but no display on bottom of Vehicle Information Display between Tach and Speed. I checked and the <b class="Bold">top half</b> of odometer numbers were at very bottom of screen and <b class="Bold">bottom half</b> of reset mileage numbers were at top of screen. Played with a bunch of buttons and resets from the steering wheel controls. Nothing. Went inside, came back about an hour later. Everything is normal.
Will probably call dealer, but no point taking it in. Wonder if there is a known problem or just one of those millions of electronic gremlins running around in all cars today. The more tech, the more defects.


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

Dealer believes it is instrument cluster and is a "splitting screen" and is contacting Nissan. The display may work fine, but then starts to flip information all over the place. Seems to malfunction in PM after car sitting in sun all day. I suspect this may be a known problem that has not reached TSB or recall level yet.


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

Nissan is going to replace the instrument cluster since has no idea of what is causing the problem. Fortunately for me it happened while still under warranty.


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

Dealer repaired it last week. Took longer than expected, but first one they ever did. All my settings stayed set, but "factory" had to program the odometer reading before they shipped it.


----------

